# 12volt Fans



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anyone had experience of 'Endless Breeze' 12volt fan.
I am off for 3 months through Italy and Greece in mid summer.
It is going to be hot and I only have Cab Aircon which will not be in use once the engine is off.
I need a suitable 12 volt fan capable of providing a good air flow.
Or has anybody got a better solution for keeping reasonably cool especially at night??

Richard


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I bought one of these to use as a heater and a fan. cheap enough.

cabby

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260697861873


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We have three Caframo 747/757 12v fans which say they draw 0.44 amps max. They can be permanently fixed, or come with quite a good sucker.

http://www.caframo.com/marine/marine_products_12voltfans_ultimate747.php

We have one bolted to a wooden cupboard pointing sideways, but the cupboard makes it too loud for me during the night. One free standing and upright generally pointing at the bed area is quiet and enough to keep cool on low speed.

Not fixing them means of course we can have one each in the cab if needed, or one in the cooking area etc.

The blades are not enclosed so take up less space (in the glove box perhaps), but you can stop them with almost any part of your body pain free 

Not cheap but we've had them for three years with no problems and fairly regular use. In retrospect, one unfixed would have mostly done!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like 12 volts. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I really like 12 volts. :wink: :wink: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Richard,

Yes I have an Endless Breeze fan and use it far more than the roof aircon.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I use this O2cool fan,£10 in Asda, 12v and battery operated.

http://www.o2-cool.com/battery_overview.php

curlyboy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I really like 12 volts. :wink: :wink: :wink:


I used to like tractors - but not any more. :wink:


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

> We have three Caframo 747/757 12v fans


Where did you buy your fans, Grizzlyj? I've had a look on the internet but they don't seem to be widely available in the UK. I like the sound of them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I really like 12 volts. :wink: :wink: :wink:
> ...


I suppose your an extractor fan then :roll: :roll:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Why does a 12volt appliance appear to cost a lot more than a similar 'mains' electric appliance.

Here is a 12 volt 14" Endless Breeze fan costing £82.99.










and here is a 20" 110v Box fan from Wal Mart for $21 or £13


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

MicknPat said:


> Why does a 12volt appliance appear to cost a lot more than a similar 'mains' electric appliance.
> 
> Here is a 12 volt 14" Endless Breeze fan costing £82.99.
> 
> ...


Is it a case of being ripped off from the uk importer?

Carolines sister lives in the states and she brought us an endless breeze over in December when she visited, must say its excellent though. She says it cost just about $60 dollars, how much does that work out in £'s ?

Paul.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*$60 = £37.09 * @ $1.62 to £1.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Say no more then Mick, someones making a good few quid :wink: 

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I imported 3 via eBay. Saved a lot on UK prices.

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

At night i use a hot water bottle filled with cold water  

having a look at the fan options now.

Sue


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Expensive shipping plus import duty if unlucky.
The price shown however must have a healthy profit already so to more than double in price here is a bit rich as usual.
same with many satellite domes
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ENDLESS-BREEZ...ultDomain_0&hash=item335bfafee0#ht_1810wt_901


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> Why does a 12volt appliance appear to cost a lot more than a similar 'mains' electric appliance.
> 
> Here is a 12 volt 14" Endless Breeze fan costing £82.99.
> 
> ...


Ecomonies of scale. The more you make/move the lower the price drops.

Many more people live in houses (with 110-230v) than vans

Dick


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

esperelda said:


> Where did you buy your fans, Grizzlyj? I've had a look on the internet but they don't seem to be widely available in the UK. I like the sound of them.


Hiya

I got them from a chandlers in Ipswich near the ski slope whose name I've forgetten sorry!

But a google search brings up

http://www.yachtparts.co.uk/shop/be...elow/caframo-ultimate-747-12v-fan-white?pop=0

in Plymouth for just over £60, midway between the ones we got.

Jason


----------

